# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Haemangioom en cystes op de lever

## migave

hallo lezer,

Bij mij is een echo gemaakt van de galblaas en zijn er niet alleen galstenen gezien, maar ook dat ik een hemangioom (bloedvatgezwel)
en cystes op de lever heb.
De stenen zijn inmiddels met een kijkoperatie verwijderd maar aan de rest doen ze niets.
Kan iemand mij iets meer vertellen uit eigen ervaring met een van bovenstaande 
vr.gr.

----------

